# Chopin Etude-Op25, no 12.



## 009

I think it's a pity that people are more aquainted with Chopin's Op 10, no 12... The Revolutionary etude. This etude(Op 25), also in Cminor( the strum and drang key) was apparently composed around the same timeline, when Warsaw fell into Russian hands.
Great work...Noble in fact. Have u guys heard it before? :lol: 
Although the background and intrinsic beauty of this work vibrate strongly the Revolutionary etude,with seemingly wounded national pride and greivious outburst of revolt... However, the concealed technical demands and execution actually bears much resemblance to that of Chopin's Op 10, no 1.
If Op10, No 1 is Chopin's most challenging study, this Op25 no 12 (imho), is definately up next on the list.  

Have any of u played this before?  
Well, anyway...I really need help with this. The problem is I have very weak left hand. 2 days into practice with this piece, and I've got a swollen wrist/joints already, and I need to play this for a small time recital. I think something is very wrong with the way I'm executing my left hand. It hurts like hell right now.
I'm wondering ... if I can't play Op10, no 1, then whether I'll be able to tackle this?
Help! All piano playing folks!!!


----------



## Daniel

It is a wonderful etude!

I haven't played it yet, (but I remember that Andantegorgonzola, here from the forum, is also working on it in present)....

I have the same problem with weak left hand (this because of an injury), so I can't do some stuff well, or only with pains. What I do then is...managing my practising: only some bars a day, and then some more and so on, but is still problematic...

I think you must shorten your practise-time: divide it more. Half an hour, then half an hour relaxing, then playing again etc.


----------



## 009

I think I'll do what u say. A few bars each day...
I wonder if I can bring it to speed... Pollini is so fast and Ashkenazy is like WOW  !!!
If only Andantegonzalas is here. I wonder what speed his playing...  
I really need help on this.


----------



## andantegorgonzola

Andantegorgonzola here!! Yes, i have to admit that opus 25/12 (nickname "the ocean") is one of my favourite etudes. I am not a good pianist, but i always have the feeling that this piece will be within reach one day. I practise it every day, mostly without pedal, with different ritms and on moderate speed, often with the meteronome, even sometimes in complete darkness... This etude should definately learned by heart. My opinion is that the accents are more important then the speed. There are some beautifull voices within. And the tempo will come with practising slowly. More important is to keep the "gunpowder" dry. Remember that Alkan (the former neighbour of Chopin and with great knowledge of his music and way of playing) said, that Chopin almost never played fortissimo. Tempo rubato should be used as little as possible. To my humble opinion the bar 7 should be played real forte as well, with a forced decrescendo after. The bars 21 and 22 can be played mezzoforte with a possible decrescendo. My favourite pianists for this piece are Pollini and Cziffra. Pollini plays the etude very straighforward, not one tone is lost. Cziffra makes you feel that you are standing with your feet in the ocean, in the middle of the waves.

So far some comments on this etude from an enthousiastic amateur...
:wub:


----------



## Harvey

In my opinion, this isn't nearly as hard as the first etude. It's less "stretchy."

I play this at...*goes to piano*...76 for half note. I practice at...I dunno...76 for sixteenth note.
Maybe you should try slow practice. It sometimes works.
Or perhaps you are playing it too loud. Only my accents are forte, everything else is mezzo piano.


----------



## andantegorgonzola

Hello friends  

Yes, Harvey, i agree with you that opus 25/12 isnt the most difficult Chopin-etude and within reach of a serious amateur. There isnt much "stretching" as in opus 10/1. The challenge is to keep the hands completely relaxed, horizontal and close the keys through the entire piece. I usualy practise this etude on metronomespeed 88 or less, for the half bar. But i dont think i will ever reach the speed as indicated in score...

Frank :wub:


----------



## MatsumaruDX

Etude Op 25 No. 12 is wonderfull, but i don't know how to play it. Both hand moved in one octaf intervals in tremendous speed.


----------

